# Do the programs tell you how many stones needed



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Been lookin at all the programs mentioned here so pretty dizzy in the brain. I can't recall if any one of them told you how many stones were need total or by color. The two were are sitting on the fence on is Funtime Rhinestone deluxe and the rstone macro. 
Do they do that ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Just finished watching the rstone video and it appears to give you the stone count by color.

Steve


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It sounds like you're asking about stone count after you've stoned a design, right, Mark?

If so, then yes, both programs will give you stone count. If you already have Corel and are familiar with the features in it and can cut from it to your cutter, I would suggest getting the rStones macro over Funtime.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mistewoods said:


> Just finished watching the rstone video and it appears to give you the stone count by color.
> 
> Steve


Which vidoe did you see that at in ? I didn't see it on them.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> It sounds like you're asking about stone count after you've stoned a design, right, Mark?
> 
> If so, then yes, both programs will give you stone count. If you already have Corel and are familiar with the features in it and can cut from it to your cutter, I would suggest getting the rStones macro over Funtime.


Yes. When you create a design and need to make sure you have enough stones to brush in or to figure your cost.

Yes use Corel. I watched the rstone videos last nite again and pretty sure that rstones is the way to go but not to rehash the old licensing thread just not sure how I feel about that. But if thats the way I go will have to get over it.

Thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

The program we use Stone Cut pro gives you a stone count for all colors and layers very easily. I think most programs out there now do. Just check out all the fetures and find out what's going to work best for you and your budget. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Which vidoe did you see that at in ? I didn't see it on them.


I don't remember which video but on their site in the section on cost calculator it shows the stone count.

Steve


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark,

Just make sure whatever program you get, your cutter will interface with it.

You can also take your design into Sign blazer a free program or Corel and see stone count as well,, if ever needed

Have fun and we will be here to help. 

Sandy Jo


----------

